# teamviewer help



## jhovanna (Mar 2, 2015)

hi,

i am new to mac and team viewer... i downded team viewer so i can connect to another computer from this computer... 
i finished downloaded the file.. and don't know what to do next.
this is the screen i see.. can anyone help.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

This isn't really a Mac question... this is a Team Viewer question and they have support on their website to help you along with documents on how to use the application. Team Viewer is not Mac specific.


The Team Viewer application needs to be installed on the computer of the user you want to connect to. Once it is... they will have ID # and Passwords that display on their screen... which they give to you.

You enter that info on your side and hit "Connect".

That is the basics of it.


----------



## jhovanna (Mar 2, 2015)

hi,

thank you for the update will lookup the support on there website.

j


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The computer you want to connect to must have Teamviewer installed on it as well. On the computer you want to connect to in Teamviewer it will give you a User ID and Password. Type the User ID and Password from the Teamviewer you want to connect to, on this computer in Team Viewer, then click *Connect to Partner.* This should allow you to take control of the other computer.http://downloadeu2.teamviewer.com/docs/en/v10/TeamViewer10-Manual-Remote-Control-en.pdf


----------

